# killington sunday 8th



## kingslug (Feb 4, 2009)

any one be there, looks like me, andyZ V , and maybe a few others.....


----------



## mondeo (Feb 4, 2009)

We'll see. Might be hitting Pico in the morning with DHS and Dana, if not I'll be there. Might end up skiing with another friend, though, and sticking to bumps.


----------



## krisskis (Feb 4, 2009)

Heading up with KingSlug and my son.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 5, 2009)

krisskis said:


> Heading up with KingSlug and my son.



Bringing camcorder.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 5, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Bringing camcorder.



Cleanup in aisle....4?


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 5, 2009)

I be there


----------



## andyzee (Feb 5, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> I be there


----------



## kingslug (Feb 5, 2009)

OK so anyone want to meet at a specific place and time. Prolly be on the hill by ten...damn bus is sloooooooow.


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, if you're not gonna be on the hill until 10, how about 11 right outside the waffle hut by the K1 gondola?  I'll have my yellow backpack on.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 6, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> Well, if you're not gonna be on the hill until 10, how about 11 right outside the waffle hut by the K1 gondola?  I'll have my yellow backpack on.



OK, anyone else good with that???


----------



## andyzee (Feb 6, 2009)

kingslug said:


> OK, anyone else good with that???



Maybe


----------



## kingslug (Feb 6, 2009)

The weather report for sunday.......aint looking too good...............


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 6, 2009)

kingslug said:


> The weather report for sunday.......aint looking too good...............



whats it sayin?


----------



## andyzee (Feb 6, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> whats it sayin?



He's going to the wrong source


*Sunday* 			 			8  			 		 	 	Pro Bowl Forecast​












Few Snow Showers  				  				High
34°F
Low
*3°F*


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 6, 2009)

kingslug said:


> The weather report for sunday.......aint looking too good...............


Weather looks great for Sunday....I might make that 11 meet up time...still not sure if I am going to head up yep.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 6, 2009)

I went on NOAA, rain and snow showers....but who knows...I'm going so it doesn't matter.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 7, 2009)

And now the report has changed to....................SNOW...could be heavy at times....WAHOOO


----------

